# I will appreciate your sincere advice



## son.of.a.fish (Jul 8, 2009)

hi guys, my site is finally up and i would like you take the time to give a good review and shoot me some opinions it is hosted at Blah! T-shirts... Join the T-volution!!!

thanks


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Just a few things come to mind, from a quick glimpse at it. Design overall is not bad at all. I like it. Other areas though that come to me. The guitar hero is copyrighted I would imagine, do you have rights to it? Not positive obviously but just pointing out a potential problem you might have.

Second spelling errors, for example, on the rebel shirt page at the bottom, where you say "as mom", I m guesssing you mean Ask? And accessories is spelled incorrect on a few pages.

And maybe a few pics of real shirts. Overall I still like the site, nice work.


----------



## son.of.a.fish (Jul 8, 2009)

thank you. I will try to catch all those typos! glad you like it. I guess i will have to remove that guitar hero one it was and idea from somebody else and i thought it was funny as hell, but you are right.


----------



## sgood (Oct 17, 2009)

Great looking site! One thing with the paypal "buy now" buttons though, if a customer wants two (or more) shirts they will have to go through a seperate checkout process for each one and this might put them off. Better off going with the "add to cart" buttons.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

okay, i'll check it out and send you some feedback in a few.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Needs "ad to cart" button and the PRICE! Hate not knowing how much something is, and there's no way I would go through the checkout process to find out.

Also adding real pics of the shirts, or at least realistic photoshopped pics will help them look more legit.


----------



## son.of.a.fish (Jul 8, 2009)

CrossYourHeart said:


> Needs "ad to cart" button and the PRICE! Hate not knowing how much something is, and there's no way I would go through the checkout process to find out.
> 
> Also adding real pics of the shirts, or at least realistic photoshopped pics will help them look more legit.


working on the price in this moment and also in the add to cart.
I wont change the pics of the tees 'cause i want to keep the comic book stile in the page but i will ad a page of pictures of our costumers wearing the tees!

thanks!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

son.of.a.fish said:


> i want to keep the comic book stile in the page but i will ad a page of pictures of our costumers wearing the tees!


Normally, I'm more on the side of real photos of t's work better, BUT, I agree with the current layout. It does have a comic book style to it and the t's you have look good on there.

Incidentally, I'm working on a site that has a comic book feel to it as well, and I chose to use graphics of t's and not real photos too. Of course, having pictures of people wearing them does the trick.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Just a thought, could you take pics of humans wearing the Ts, and then come up with clever link text below the cartoon T? That could do the trick and give the customer the best of both worlds. Very clever site, well done.


----------



## son.of.a.fish (Jul 8, 2009)

that's the idea!!, I will put pictures of costumer wearing the tee and the original will link to that pic, im working on it!! thanks very much!


----------



## son.of.a.fish (Jul 8, 2009)

guitar hero removed!


----------

